# Flexibility



## Suntail (Sep 22, 2006)

'Lo

I'm sure that this is somewhere on this site, but I can't seem to find it.  So, sorry for reposting.

Does anyone have any tips for gaining flexibility?  I've been stretching three to five times a day, for a little over three months, but I don't seem to be getting anymore flexable.  I'm naturally very flexible backwards and in the arms, but I just can't seem to be able to lean forward and touch my toes, or kick very high, depending on the kick.  It's really starting to frustrate me.  Would having an inverted/rotated hip make a difference?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 22, 2006)

Suntail said:


> 'Lo
> 
> I'm sure that this is somewhere on this site, but I can't seem to find it. So, sorry for reposting.
> 
> ...


Perhaps your body is trying to tell you something 
Sean


----------



## searcher (Sep 25, 2006)

Back off on the stretching a little bit.   You are at serious risk for an overtraining injury.   You must understand that stretching should be a gradual process to increase flexibility.    You only need to stretch 1-2 times per day and only after a nice warm-up.   Hold each stretch for 30-60 seconds.   Try dynamic stretching in the mornings and static at night.


----------



## kosho (Sep 26, 2006)

water, water, water,  this will help out a lot...  also  hold for a longer time...  and  also  try wall streaches.  have some one hold your leg  for about 2 min  then push down  on to them  for a 15 sec count. This will rush blood  into that area... you will gain 1- 2 inches  right there...   do this evey day for 4 days  and take a full day off.   also  sit on the floor  and have some one  push on your lower back   not upper...  and hold you there  just so you feel the streach... NOT PAIN...also Water, water, water..  and also hold onto a  chair  and  throw kicks in the air  as high as you can with  the extra balance  this will help you streach that area  with out falling... good luck,
 steve


----------



## searcher (Sep 26, 2006)

The problem with doing partner stretches is that your partner is not feeling what you are feeling.   This tends to generate strains and muscle tears.   If you are pushing your muscles to hard you are going to set yourself back.   The muscle spindle and the Golgi tendon organ are going to decrease your flexibility and not increase it.   Flexibility is a slow gradual process and it needs to remain that way.   You might want to check into Thomas Kurz' book Stretching Scientifically.   It a great resource and will help a bunch.


----------



## zDom (Sep 26, 2006)

Learn to relax while stretching. Doing what Korean HKD masters call "Dan-jun breathing" can help you relax.

Stretch to the point where you begin to feel pain/tightness. Stop there.

Breathe in deeply and slowly -- say, a slow eight count -- using your diaphragm (i.e., push stomach out to breathe instead of expanding chest, which is using your intercostal muscles -- the muscles between your ribs).

Hold for an eight count.

Slowly exhale, bringing your stomach back in, again for an eight count.

Do three or four breaths -- as much as needed to truly relax.

Then on the next sequence, slowly lean into the stretch by about a half inch as you exhale.

Feel the stretch on your next inhale.

Another method is to contract all the muscles in the area where you are stretching and hold the contraction for a 10-count, then relax. Do three times, then try to lean into stretch by a half inch or so.

Often you are fighting against the "antagonistic muscle" for that joint. For example, when stretching the hamstring, your quads might be fighting the stretch.

You can work with a partner as long as the partner does exactly what you ask them to do. This way, you can completely relax. But searcher is right: it IS something you need to be careful with. 

Only have the partner apply their pressure SLOWLY. Very slowly. No jerky movements, and NEVER going beyond your instruction to STOP RIGHT THERE!

Be patient -- impatience will make it harder to relax.

At age 19, if I recall you bio info correctly, you have plenty of time to get limber. You are still relatively young.

Also, if you are doing any progressive resistance training (i.e. weight lifting) or running these activities may be making it harder to gain flexibility. You might put that stuff on hold temporarily while you work on your flexibility.

Remember: you are not really "stretching" muscles; you are growing longer  muscle fibers by convincing your body that you NEED longer muscle fibers.

Always warm up before stretching. Don't try any of this stuff while "cold" (i.e. "not warmed up")

By warm, I mean you should have some sweat beaded up.

Hope this stuff helps! And don't give up -- again, be patient.


----------

